# New York City meetup: pictures, discussion and future plannning



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We had our meet-up this afternoon. I was planning to take more pictures later, but NYCKindlefan didn't make it, so here are five photos that I took. No one else took any, so this is it, folks.

L-R: new kindleboards member Amberle, Sophie's hair, Anne and Pauline (wunderkind) -- (pardon my spellings if any are wrong)










Emilio, Ignatius









clockwise from bottom: back of Anne's head, Wunderkind, Emilio, Ignatius (apologies to Amberle, who I've pretty much sliced, unintentionally, in all of these )









L-R: Sophie, Harriet (gae...), Anne, Pauline









clockwise from bottom: back of Amberle, Sophie, Harriet, Anne and Pauline









Sorry that I didn't get better quality, got so few pics and big apologies to Amberle for not getting a complete image in any of these. Of course, I'm not shown here.

We left at about 4:15 and a few people left earlier, so I didn't even think to take more pics at the end of the time we spent there. We didn't go to the park. It's a very hot day anyway, at least for me.

Thanks to all for coming!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I most certainly DID make it but no one was there!! I stood in Starbucks for a good 15 minutes holding my Kindle! No one seemed to notice. It was very crowded but I didn't see anyone with a Kindle other than me. I am very upset. Where the heck were you all hiding??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures. It looks like you all had a great time! Wish I could have come, I've had so much fun at the two DC area meets we've had.

Looking forward to hearing more about the meet-up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I most certainly DID make it but no one was there!!


Are you sure you went to the right one or didn't just miss them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Please don't insult my intelligence when I'm already upset. Yes I went to the right one, right off Columbus Circle by the park and not far from Trump Towers. I have no idea what happened. I was very stupid for not having us swap cell phone numbers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Please don't insult my intelligence when I'm already upset. Yes I went to the right one, right off Columbus Circle by the park and not far from Trump Towers. I have no idea what happened. I was very stupid for not having us swap cell phone numbers.


I'm really not trying to insult your intelligence. I'm just seeing in the pictures that they were there at a Starbucks. Obviously, wires were crossed somewhere. You must have just missed seeing them somehow.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I was one of the attendees at the get together (it was terrific meeting the other 6 Kindlers and seeing the devices and accessories). Just a note -- there is a Starbucks very near the Trump Towers, however, that is on 60th St, not 58th.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Please don't insult my intelligence when I'm already upset. Yes I went to the right one, right off Columbus Circle by the park and not far from Trump Towers. I have no idea what happened. I was very stupid for not having us swap cell phone numbers.


I don't understand how you could have missed us. We were near the front on the right side, and we had two round tables together with some kindles on the table. We had extra chairs pulled up. My back was to the door. I wasn't the first one there, but I found the three people who were there first and asked if they were kindle people. We were there until 4:15. I got there at 2 and a few people were there earlier than I was. And, as you know, it was not a large Starbucks.

Someone had seen your post about the ferry, but we did think we would see you, since you wrote here that you were getting the next ferry. We were at the Starbucks on West 58th St. just west of 8th Ave. and not the one on Bway/61st across from Trump (Trump with the globe thing outside).


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> I was one of the attendees at the get together (it was terrific meeting the other 6 Kindlers and seeing the devices and accessories). Just a note -- there is a Starbucks very near the Trump Towers, however, that is on 60th St, not 58th.


Oh heck no!!!  You missed each other by TWO BLOCKS!!!!!!

That's it!! For the Greater Phoenix Kindle Meetup (whenever it happens) we are NOT meeting at a Starbucks  How's does the Bookmans in Mesa sound, people in Phoenix?


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes that is one of the unfortunate realities of Starbucks in Manhattan...there is one every half block or so!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> Yes that is one of the unfortunate realities of Starbucks in Manhattan...there is one every half block or so!


Same with Dunkin Donuts and Duane Reade


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anne brought her KDX.  It was the first time I've seen one.  Her Oberon cover is exquisite.  It was also my first time seeing K2.  Harriet showed us some features on it.  Almost everyone had K2s.  Amberle and I had the K1s.

If anyone else has more recollections about our gathering, write them here.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Anne brought her KDX. It was the first time I've seen one. Her Oberon cover is exquisite. It was also my first time seeing K2. Harriet showed us some features on it. Almost everyone had K2s. Amberle and I had the K1s.
> 
> If anyone else has more recollections about our gathering, write them here.


So did seeing the K2 or DX convince anybody they need to get another one?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

NYCKindleFan - We were all sorry not to get to meet you. I saw your post about the ferry delays before I left the house. After being there quite awhile, we thought you must have had even more trouble with transportation and given up. We tried to get on the internet to see if you'd left any other message on KB, but weren't able to connect. 

We also did discuss the fact that there are quite a few Starbucks right in that area, and that we were worried you might have gone to another one. It does sound like that's what happened.  We were at one that is right near the actual corner of W.58th St. and 8th Ave - there's a Duane Reade drugstore on that corner, and the Starbucks is right next to that. I got there late myself, and the rest of the crew had gotten a few tables at the front and all had their Kindles out, so I knew it was them. I hope, at any rate, that we can get to meet you at some other point in the near future. Perhaps if we organize another get together, we can exchange cell phone numbers to prevent this type of thing from happening again.

Marti, thanks for taking the photos and posting them so quickly. It was a nice gathering, and I found it very helpful to see the Dx and everyone's covers. Marti has a great collection of Oberon covers, and a few other people had Oberons too. People had helpful Kindle tips and I got some book recommendations as well. The only problem I see is that now I am tempted to buy a Dx, various additional covers (especially from Oberon) and many more books! This meeting was not good for my budget! And, as someone pointed out, many of us already have enough on our Kindles to read for the next 10 years.

Anyway, a big thank you to everyone who came, and to NYCKindleFan for getting the idea of a meeting started. We were all sitting talking about wanting to meet you in particular, even if it didn't come to pass this time around, and we do hope to meet you sometime soon.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

We were able compare the K2 screens with and without the font hack which was useful. For me, it looked like the font hack made a noticeable difference in the screen -- the font was darker and showed contrast with the background better than the original.

It was also great seeing the skins -- I haven't seen one on a Kindle in the wild before. The Oberson Roof of Heaven in blue was darker than I expected but looked terrific.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> So did seeing the K2 or DX convince anybody they need to get another one?


Good question. I don't know why Amazon didn't market some of the features in K2 that I hadn't seen on their pages. I already wanted a KDX but haven't ordered and am waiting until it's in stock -- can't stand the waiting long once I order. If I get a K2, I'd need an Oberon cover for sure, so that would bring the price up by a lot. With the KDX, I'd start with a fuschia MEdge platform.

I had my Oberon collection with me (not including new checkbook and large journal). Kind of embarrassing that I was such an Oberon queen. I just received the checkbook cover and small journal in the mail today.

I had my netbook with me but only got online for a moment. I was on Kindleboards website, but then got a glaring warning about the unsecure network, so I didn't post here. I wasn't familiar with how to get on Starbucks' wireless but I did find out, but by that time I didn't bother. Got to the pay page for AT&T and there was too much info to fill out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I had my Oberon collection with me (not including new checkbook and large journal). Kind of embarrassing that I was such an Oberon queen. I just received the checkbook cover and small journal in the mail today.


LOL! At the last DC meet up, I took my two Oberon covers and I didn't even have a Kindle. It's so nice seeing all of them in person though. Yes the blue is a bit darker than expected. I describe it more of a denim blue than sky blue.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marti, too bad you were behind the camera...we don't get to see what you looked like! Thanks for posting the pictures and for the reports, everyone. NYCKF, I feel terrible that you missed the get together, after all you've done to keep folks interested and enthused. 

L


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NYCKindlefan, I'm also sorry that we didn't see you.  I sent you a friend request in facebook a few minutes ago.

Next time we'll meet at a place that is close to your ferry on the Manhattan side, OK?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The KDX looked smaller to me than I'd imagined, but it was a beauty.  I think I still want one.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually, I was happy to find out the K-DX was not as heavy or big as I'd expected. One concern I had was that it would be uncomfortably heavy to hold at length, but now I've changed my mind about that. I also didn't realize the Oberon covers are as thin as they are (this is a positive thing, from my viewpoint!). Although I loved how they looked, I thought they might be too bulky, but again, I was happily wrong about that. 

Pauline had done the font hack, and I liked how crisp the font looked on her K2, so I may try that myself. And Anne had nice skins on both her Kindles, so I got to see how it felt to read with the skins on. It wasn't at all distracting, so that was good to know.

We all agreed we want a better file management system for the Kindle and we all want FOLDERS! 

NYCKindleFan - I can get downtown as easily as uptown. If it's convenient for you, maybe we really could meet downtown at some point, perhaps at the SI ferry building, and walk to some place in the vicinity.  

I stopped at the Columbus Circle Whole Foods on the way home and got lots of fruit and other goodies. I'm quite hungry now, so I'll be offline for a while, but I'll check in a bit later to see if any more messages got added here.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

That's funny -- I stopped at that Whole Foods on the way home too! Unfortunately I picked up a fruit tart and a cannoli -- not quite as healthy as your purchases!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

"Other goodies" is a euphemism for bagels and cookies!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, that's a pretty good turnout. Looks like it was a nice day in Manhattan. So sorry about NYCK - but that was good of her to get this meet-up organized.  

One of the first Kindles I saw in the wild was in the NYC subway system, when my family visited there in April. Subway travel is a great excuse to have a Kindle!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It was so nice to meet everyone. Sophie and I had a great time. I am sorry that we did not get to meet you NYCK.  Sophie and I had to leave arouond 3:30. I  am proud of her we got there at 2pm and she lasted to 3:30pm We had to leave to meet a friend of Sophe's for a playdate. I would love for us to meet again. It will easier now that we know what we look like. NYCK next time we can meet closer to the ferry. I am going to make sure I do not have to work when we do meet agian. I am sorry you went to the wrong starbucks. There is no way you could have missed our group. I think we had most of the chairs in the Starbucks LOL. When we do meet again we should exchange cell numbers.


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

Just wanted to agree that it was a lot of fun meeting everyone. And I, too, was pleased to see that the DX was nowhere near as unwieldy as I had imagined. Still probably a bit too big for subway reading, though (but Harvey's right, ease of use on the subway is the number one reason I love my K2).

And if we do decide to move the next one downtown, that's my neck of the woods, work-wise. There's a great Starbucks down there within two minutes' walk of both the ferry and the 4/5 with a fairly large, out-of-the-way lounge area in back that would be perfect for us. And nothing down there gets too crowded on the weekends. (And as of the last time I was there, the bathroom was working!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

I had planned to do this later since I am not home and typing on my phone is kind of a pain but after being repeatedly berated by a mod and made to feel 10 times worse than I already do I decided I'd better do so now. I am sorry for my screw up and for losing my temper earlier. Since I didn't know I was at the wrong one I assumed you'd all gone on with


----------



## Amberle (Jun 13, 2009)

NYCKindle, I'm so sorry we didn't get to meet. I hope to meet you next time.

I really had a great time meeting everyone, getting tips, seeing the pretty kindle skins, and the gorgeous oberon covers. It was also a lot of fun to see what the KDX and K2 look like (I have a K1). I had a great afternoon due to all the wonderful people I met. 

I hope to see everyone again really soon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

out me. I was wrong to jump to conclusions and I apologize. That said I think I am going to leave the board. That mod was very hurtful to me and I don't feel comfortable here anymore. You can reach me via Facebook or through my email addy, [email protected] I am sorry my stupidity caused me to miss you all. Maybe we can do it again soon! God Bless.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

great pics.
wonderful opportunity.
I hope you all decide to schedule another one.

Just sayin......


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

The meetup looked nice and all the pics were great. Looks like everyone there had a nice time.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> The meetup looked nice and all the pics were great. Looks like everyone there had a nice time.


It was fun. I hope we can do it again soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

I stopped by to answer a PM and decided I should apologize again since my original was broken up due to the constraints of the phone I was on. I can't apologize enough for my stupidity. I am not a Starbucks person so I didn't know there were two so close together. I got off the subway, saw a Starbucks and figured that was it. I feel quite humilated. One of the mods pelted me with nasty PMs which made me feel about 10 times worse. It was an awful and quite painful day.

Because I had no way of knowing I had gone to the wrong Starbucks I was understandably very upset and jumped to some conclusions I shouldn't have and made an angry post here. As soon as I realized my stupidity was to blame I tried to delete it but for some reason we aren't allowed to delete our own posts here so I erased the content instead. I did so from my phone as I was not home and planned to post a proper apology when I was back at my computer. However I was angrily berated by the mod mentioned above (I won't post names) for not apologizing so I did my best to do so via my phone.

I am truly sorry for my extreme stupidity and for jumping to conclusions. Since I had no way of knowing I was at the wrong one I hope you can understand why I was upset. I don't think I deserved that hate that mod spewed at me but I certainly deserve the humilation and embarassment I feel. I hope you can accept my apology and I am so sorry I didn't get to meet you all. 

I don't feel comfortable posting because of what happened but I felt you deserved a proper apology that wasn't messed up by my phone. God Bless.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

NYCKindleFan...I sent you a PM.  I hope that you got it...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting pictures!  Wish I could have been there in person, but was there in spirit.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NYCKindleFan, sent you a PM...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like you all had a lot of fun!!!

The one I feel so bad for is NYCKindleFan....I am sure that she feels horrible for making such an awful error and missing all the fun.  I know that her mistake is one that I could see myself making all too easily... :/


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have two threads going on the same topic and I am going to merge them...just in the interest of keeping things somewhat neat and tidy around here. 

NYCKF....I am so sorry you missed the others and didn't have a meetup. After all the work you did trying to keep the momentum going, that is really a disappointment. If I were in your shoes, I'd be just as upset and angry as you are. That said, the best thing to do with the energy is move forward in a positive way. New York City kindlers, what say you start planning your next event? Maybe in September? Close to the Staten Island ferry terminal? Maybe we could tie it into a Hugh Jackman/Daniel Craig going to the theater event? (Okay, now I'll admit I am dreaming....)

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm just curious, did you take this situation to one of the administrators and allow them to view the PMs?  Being a mod doesn't give anyone the right to act like that, and this board will only continue to be successful if people choose to keep using it.  I'd hate to see a fellow kindler feel unwelcome here, and I'm not sure I'd keep coming here knowing they condoned harrassment.

Besides, I saw your post before it was removed, and I didn't think it was that bad.  You didn't use profanity or anything, you were upset because you thought you got stood up and it was an honest mistake.  I don't think anyone is mad at you, other than the "mod", from the looks of the support on the board!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I concur.

I don't think anyone is mad.  I think most people feel bad that you missed out!

Don't leave us NYCKindleFan!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I concur.
> 
> I don't think anyone is mad. I think most people feel bad that you missed out!
> 
> Don't leave us NYCKindleFan!!!


Agreed. I also read your post and you were not nearly as bad as I was in February when I lost my cool. Please do not leave, give it a few days before you make a final decision.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

intinst?  You lost your cool?  I can't believe that!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Please let us be careful about "stringing up" one of our mods without full information.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like a great meetup. Hope you can do it again soon. NYCKindlefan, please do leave. I enjoy your posts and everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> intinst? You lost your cool? I can't believe that!


Sad but true. I also thought about leaving but Leslie sent me a PM and I swallowed my embarassment and tried posting again. No one ever said anything about my blowup and here I am.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, I have spoken to Harvey. sent him the PMs and he is aware of the situation. I agree mods should not behave like that but maybe that particular one was having a bad day too. Who knows? It's between them and Harvey now. I only mentioned it publically because I have nothing to hide and it did contribute to how horrible I felt yesterday and still feel today. I won't share the mod's name with anyone as I don't think it would be appropriate to do so.

Geoff, I assure you I am not lying.

To everyone, thank you for your support and understanding. I appreciate it more than you know. As understandable as my anger may have been at the time I should have been more mature and waited until I was able to speak to the others before reacting. It was a big mistake on my part.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Live and learn NYC.... you will look back after the next NY meetup and laugh and shake your head.  It's OK!!!  Now, what did everyone who met up drink at Starbucks?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

I did get a Vanilla Bean Frappachino at the wrong Starbucks. It was the day's only bright spot. Boy are they good. I had never had anything from Starbucks before that but I'm hooked now!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I did get a Vanilla Bean Frappachino at the wrong Starbucks. It was the day's only bright spot. Boy are they good. I had never had anything from Starbucks before that but I'm hooked now!


Have not tried that one, but LOOOVE their Mocha!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Their Vanilla Bean Frapps are so good. Tastes just like ice cream. Yummmmm.
And when I get an incredible sweet tooth, I get their frapp with the chocolate pieces in it. So delicious and so bad.
At least living in NY you get to walk off the sweet stuff! Living in San Antonio, it's all about doing as little walking as possible. Oh, Starbucks. How I wish you lived in my house.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCK:  Stick around.  We've all had our moments.  I just feel horrible that you missed the fun.  I sincerely hope the ill feelings come to pass and you are the first one to arrive at the next meet.  Face the door and have your Kindle proudly displayed.  

Glad the others got to enjoy their time together.

Happy to meet up in RI...hint hint...lol.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I did get a Vanilla Bean Frappachino at the wrong Starbucks. It was the day's only bright spot. Boy are they good. I had never had anything from Starbucks before that but I'm hooked now!


I love the Vanilla Bean Frappachio. Stick around do not leave. We want to get to meet you.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

My BFF loves the vanilla bean frapp cause she hates the taste of coffee.  Me?  I love the (lite) mocha frapp!!!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I don't drink coffee or like coffee flavoring. The Vanilla Bean Frap is good, the Double Chocolate Chip Frap is too chocolate. They used to make an Orange N Cream Frap (and in season, a Blueberry N Cram) Frap that was yummy too. I have seen Strawberries N Cram Frap as well.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I've never had a bad frapp... lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had a Caramel Frappuchino this morning and it was very tasty. I usually get a Strawberries & Cream or a Raspberry Mocha Frap. Peppermint Mocha is also very good.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I've never had a bad frapp... lol


ROFLMA

Sorry that just tickled my funny bone.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, I was not in NYC... but I did have a Venti Iced Chai Tea Latte and think about them all.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I did get a Vanilla Bean Frappachino at the wrong Starbucks. It was the day's only bright spot. Boy are they good. I had never had anything from Starbucks before that but I'm hooked now!


LOL! It's easy to get hooked on their drinks... before I switched to tea, I had their White Chocolate Mocha a few times a week... Yum. They used to have a Valencia Mocha, with a little orange flavoring, which I thought was even better, but that's been discontinued, at least around here.

Catching up on this thread a little late and hoping all feathers have been unruffled in the meantime -- and that you guys have a great NEXT meeting, with everyone celebrating it in the same locale


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've mostly just bought tea at Starbucks, but it was hot Saturday, so I thought I'd get an iced coffee drink of some sort.  But the lines were so long, that I gave up on the idea, and never got anything. I think that Vanilla Bean Frappachino sounds good too, so maybe I'll get to try that the next time around.

NYCKindleFan, I'm also hoping you'll stick around. I didn't think your posts were off-putting - it just sounded like you had a very frustrating experience and needed to vent a little. We all have days like that. First you had the transportation delays trying to get to us, and then couldn't find us...I would have felt exactly the way you did.

I'd like to suggest we start thinking about another meeting, perhaps in mid to late August, if people are around - I do realize that's prime vacation time, but we could think about it. If that's not good, then maybe in September. The suggestion by Ignatius sounds good, to go to a Starbucks right near the Staten Island ferry terminal. (But we could meet at the terminal, which is right by the subway entrance for several trains. Armed with cell phone numbers, of course!) Anyway, that's an open invitation to everyone, New Yorkers or visitors, whether you were at the first meeting or not. Maybe people could post a note on this thread just to show if you're interested in doing this, and if so, we could pick a day.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I've mostly just bought tea at Starbucks, but it was hot Saturday, so I thought I'd get an iced coffee drink of some sort. But the lines were so long, that I gave up on the idea, and never got anything. I think that Vanilla Bean Frappachino sounds good too, so maybe I'll get to try that the next time around.
> 
> NYCKindleFan, I'm also hoping you'll stick around. I didn't think your posts were off-putting - it just sounded like you had a very frustrating experience and needed to vent a little. We all have days like that. First you had the transportation delays trying to get to us, and then couldn't find us...I would have felt exactly the way you did.
> 
> I'd like to suggest we start thinking about another meeting, perhaps in mid to late August, if people are around - I do realize that's prime vacation time, but we could think about it. If that's not good, then maybe in September. The suggestion by Ignatius sounds good, to go to a Starbucks right near the Staten Island ferry terminal. (But we could meet at the terminal, which is right by the subway entrance for several trains. Armed with cell phone numbers, of course!) Anyway, that's an open invitation to everyone, New Yorkers or visitors, whether you were at the first meeting or not. Maybe people could post a note on this thread just to show if you're interested in doing this, and if so, we could pick a day.


i would be interested sounds like a good idea.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Great, Anne, glad to hear you‘re interested.

You know, I keep forgetting to mention that I don't have a camera, or even a phone with a camera, so that was my reason for not doing any picture taking. Not sure about everyone else. 

I probably will be getting a new cell phone in the next several months, basically whenever I get around to it, to replace my still working but very obsolete current one.  I assume they all pretty much come with cameras now. I'm also on the verge of buying an iTouch, but I'm waiting for the new version, probably due in early fall, and I’m hearing rumors those will now have a camera. (I won’t consider an iPhone until they’re available through Verizon. We all have our preferences, and I’ve had really bad experiences with AT&T, but mostly good experiences with Verizon.)

I might even buy a digital camera at some point, but I don't really take a lot of pictures
( perhaps this is a Catch-22 situation here?!) so no immediate plans to do that.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Great, Anne, glad to hear you're interested.
> 
> You know, I keep forgetting to mention that I don't have a camera, or even a phone with a camera, so that was my reason for not doing any picture taking. Not sure about everyone else.
> 
> ...


I have a phone with a camera. You are right they all come with a camers now. I have no idea how to get the pictures off my phone on too my computer.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> I have a phone with a camera. You are right they all come with a camers now. I have no idea how to get the pictures off my phone on too my computer.


Ah, cell phones. I remember my very first cell phone was the first one commercially available to have colour on it. One of these days I'll have children and grandchildren and tell them about how exciting it was to have colour graphics on cell phones (and Kindles!) and they'll think I'm so old. *sigh*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NYCKindlefan, I was going to post a note Saturday night to urge you to stay, but thought it better to wait.  I'm glad to see encouragement from other kindlers here.  We really want to meet you.  I thought maybe after a few days or a week you might be back.  Hope I'm right.  Of course, I wasn't aware that some PMs had been sent.  

I just hope that we can share more ideas about that meet and what we discussed without your feeling badly.  We will do this again!  I need to see you guys now and then.  All my other friends are non-kindle people and I need to share thoughts and ideas -- both on this board and otherwise, and you are all nice, interesting and intelligent.  

Marti


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I rarely go to Starbucks, but I have met with people there and they never throw us out.  Love the fraps but am aware that they have many calories, so I'm not in the habit of buying them.  Saturday I bought a strawberries and cream frappucino and it was delicious.  I expected it to have some coffee in it.  I'm not a big coffee drinker but like it now and then, usually with a lot of milk and no sugar.  I've usually drink the caramel fraps.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a good lesson to all who plan meet-ups to exchange cell phone numbers.  

Gee, I had to use mine on Sunday to connect with my friend who bought tickets for HP at an Imax theater.  She's very serious about getting good seats, so she was there before I was, so I had to call her and she came out to give me my ticket.  Later our two other friends had to call her and she went out there to give them their tickets.  I don't use my cell often, but sometimes it is a big help.

My phone has a camera, but I don't connect it to my computer.  A friend told me you need a dongle.  I prefer to use the digital camera and just stick the SD card into my laptop.  I have a very simple Nikon I bought in 2005.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

I would like to attend the next gathering.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

NYCKindleFan,
Been reading this thread.  Your last post has me smiling, way out here in CA.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had some thoughts since the meet-up on Saturday about buying a K2 and giving up on the KDX, but I think I should wait to decide until the KDX is available. It may be tht I'm just wanting something to fill some void.

Another image that has been floating in my head is the beautiful saddle Creekbed Maple that Wunderkind has on her K2. I didn't think I even liked Oberon's saddle until I saw it live.

I don't need this, I don't need this; I'm happy with what I have [repeat over and over and over]. Obsessions.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

mlewis,
I also have a K1 I love it, but hearing all the talk about the fabulous K2's and KDX's make me want one. I don't need it, and the only thing I use mine for is reading. It make it very difficult to justify buying one, but I still want one.   I have $290.00 put aside for one and $130.00 in amazon cards. .  *sigh*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Magpie said:


> mlewis,
> I also have a K1 I love it, but hearing all the talk about the fabulous K2's and KDX's make me want one. I don't need it, and the only thing I use mine for is reading. It make it very difficult to justify buying one, but I still want one.  I have $290.00 saved up and $130.00 in amazon cards. .  *sigh*


I have plenty of doe in my savings account, but I'm currently unemployed. I guess the void is where the job used to be.

When the KDX's were first promoted at Amazon, it was mostly marketed as being for newspapers and PDFs. Then after some KB members bought it, I realized it might be a good reader. You KB people are such enablers!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

NYCKindleFan - That's great that you plan to join us. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I would like to attend the next gathering.


I am looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm looking forward to meeting anybody with a kindle, other than the people I convinced to get one...I see them all the time.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I've had some thoughts since the meet-up on Saturday about buying a K2 and giving up on the KDX, but I think I should wait to decide until the KDX is available. It may be tht I'm just wanting something to fill some void.
> 
> Another image that has been floating in my head is the beautiful saddle Creekbed Maple that Wunderkind has on her K2. I didn't think I even liked Oberon's saddle until I saw it live.
> 
> I don't need this, I don't need this; I'm happy with what I have [repeat over and over and over]. Obsessions.


Well, let me know when I can be your enabler  I'd be happy to bring my Oberon cover to our next meetup too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

When will the next meet up be? Are we shooting for September?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Let's list some possible dates.  I'm good for most Saturdays.  We should rule out Labor Day weekend and the 19th is Rosh Hoshanah (not affecting me but perhaps some others). 

Sept. 12
Sept. 26

Most Sundays are OK for me too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aug. 29th might be another possibility.

Aug. 29
Sept. 12
Sept. 26


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

All three work for me. I'm flexible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all might want to add a poll with the possible dates, allow people to pick more than one, and allow people to change their vote.  We did that with the DC meetup, it's easier to track....

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Aug 29 is the only one that may not be good for me. I may have a family event.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just wanted to check in and say I saw the message about the new meeting. My schedule is a little bit up in the air, so I'm not 100% sure of dates yet. So far 9/26 looks OK. I'll know about 8/29 within the next few days. The one that is most iffy for me is 9/12, and it may be iffy for a while, so that would be my last choice. I'll add a new note as soon as I know about 8/29.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like Aug 29 will be good for me also now.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

August 29th will work for me too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Depending on where, August 29th should work for me.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wish it were last week; I just came back from NY 
How does RI sound? On the cliffwalk by the mansions of Newport...gorgeous scenery and FREE.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

That might be a nice future goal - Kindle group exchange visits!

I'm only half joking here. I'm in a group here in NY that does Irish singing, and about a year and a half ago we travelled to Whitinsville Massachusetts (very near the RI border, I think, and several people were there from RI) to meet up with a group there doing the same thing. We had a great time. We've been invited back since, although the timing wasn't right, and we couldn't make it. But we're hoping to go back in the future, and to have them as our guests in NY. We did see several of them again last September at the ICONS music festival, also in Mass., which appropriately enough, stands for Irish Connections. 

Anyway, sjc, that sounds like a wonderful setting for a Kindle meet. I hope you can get a RI group together, and then we'll have an excuse to come visit!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Any further news about the next meet up? Are we meeting on the 29th or? I hope everyone hasn't lost interest. I've been busy and unable to visit the board for a bit but I'm still interested!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

The board must be having issues. I got a notification that F1Wild had posted a reply but obviously that was not true.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Any further news about the next meet up? Are we meeting on the 29th or? I hope everyone hasn't lost interest. I've been busy and unable to visit the board for a bit but I'm still interested!


The 29 is good for me. I have not lost interest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> The board must be having issues. I got a notification that F1Wild had posted a reply but obviously that was not true.


Actually, if F1Wild posted then deleted her post for some reasson, you would still get a notification.

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm still interested as well, and 8/29 is still good for me. The 2-4 slot seemed to work well last time. Would you like to meet at that same time slot on the 29th?

In terms of a place, perhaps we could meet at the Staten Island Ferry Terminal (in the front entrance hall that's facing the subway entrance) and then move on from there to a Starbucks or other place. (Just one idea, not set in stone!) What do you think?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I'm still interested as well, and 8/29 is still good for me. The 2-4 slot seemed to work well last time. Would you like to meet at that same time slot on the 29th?
> 
> In terms of a place, perhaps we could meet at the Staten Island Ferry Terminal (in the front entrance hall that's facing the subway entrance) and then move on from there to a Starbucks or other place. (Just one idea, not set in stone!) What do you think?


Meeting at the ferry terminal sounds good. I just need to find out what train to take there. 2-4 works for me.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

The 1 and R trains are at the same station down there, and stop right in front of the Ferry building. From the subway map, it looks like the 4 and 5 trains stop close by as well.

This is useful for finding directions:http://www.hopstop.com/?city=newyork


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would be good for the 29th at 2pm.  I would take the #1 train to South Ferry.  I'm concerned about us not getting there at the same time.  Is there a place close to it that you know of?

Is Ignatius around?  He had a place in mind near the Ferry.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> The 1 and R trains are at the same station down there, and stop right in front of the Ferry building. From the subway map, it looks like the 4 and 5 trains stop close by as well.
> 
> This is useful for finding directions:http://www.hopstop.com/?city=newyork


The R is good for me. I would onlly have to take one train. I can get the R where I live in Queens.


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm here, but unfortunately I can't make it on the 29th; I'll be at a cousin's wedding.

However, if you guys want to meet down by the ferry, the Starbucks I had in mind would be perfect. I don't want to give directions from memory and maybe screw them up (as you probably know, the streets get a little twisty, turny, and surly down there), so I'll walk it on Monday at work and post them that night, if that's cool with everybody.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ignatius said:


> I'm here, but unfortunately I can't make it on the 29th; I'll be at a cousin's wedding.
> 
> However, if you guys want to meet down by the ferry, the Starbucks I had in mind would be perfect. I don't want to give directions from memory and maybe screw them up (as you probably know, the streets get a little twisty, turny, and surly down there), so I'll walk it on Monday at work and post them that night, if that's cool with everybody.


That would be nice if you'd do that, Ignatius. Sorry you won't be available.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This one is at 2 Broadway, downtown:

http://www.starbucks.com/retail/locator/MapResults.aspx?a=1&StoreKey=88803&IC_O=&GAD1_O=&GAD2_O=243+W+20t&GAD3_O=&GAD4_O=&radius=5&countryID=244&dataSource=MapPoint.NA

We'll wait until Tuesday to decide which one we will definitely meet at. Also, some of us should exchange cell phone numbers. Sue, I'll send you mine via facebook message.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> This one is at 2 Broadway, downtown:
> 
> http://www.starbucks.com/retail/locator/MapResults.aspx?a=1&StoreKey=88803&IC_O=&GAD1_O=&GAD2_O=243+W+20t&GAD3_O=&GAD4_O=&radius=5&countryID=244&dataSource=MapPoint.NA
> 
> We'll wait until Tuesday to decide which one we will definitely meet at. Also, some of us should exchange cell phone numbers. Sue, I'll send you mine via facebook message.


I think we should meet at the ferry terminal then walk to the Starbucks together. We should exchange cell phones this time.We can decided on the starbucks in case somone it running late.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This will cause a bump - which is nice.
Did you guys know that you will be having your second meet the same time as the Phoenix Arizona group is having their first?
How cool.

Just sayin.....


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ignatius - Sorry you can't join us this time, and hope you make it to the next meeting. Thanks for offering to check the directions for us. If possible, maybe you could find out the exact street address of the Starbucks, so we'll know for sure it's the right one.

I agree with Anne that it would be good to meet at the Staten Island Ferry building (armed with cell phone numbers!) After all, there's only one SI Ferry building. (Although the Governor's Island Ferry terminal is right next door.....) Seriously, the SI Ferry building is clearly marked.

We could also post the Starbucks info once we decide, for anyone who might want to meet us there. So far it looks like four of us are definite - Sue, Marti, Anne, and myself. If I missed anyone, or anyone else would like to join us, my apologies, and, if you like, let us know whether to expect you.

I don't recall who posted the meeting info on Amazon last time (Sue?) but perhaps you could do that again.

By the way, the Hopstop site http://www.hopstop.com/ will tell you how long your trip will take, if you're trying to figure out how to arrive around 2. I've found it to be reasonably accurate In terms of predicting the length of a trip.



> Did you guys know that you will be having your second meet the same time as the Phoenix Arizona group is having their first?
> How cool.
> 
> Just sayin.....


GeoffThomas - I hadn't noticed that - thanks for the heads-up. Due to the time zone difference, I think we'll just overlap a bit, but we must have all had the same intuition about the day! I did notice someone on the Phoenix thread also pleaded for a time that was not too early! Just like a number of us in the NYC group! Is that because we're all staying up too late the night before reading our Kindles?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well if the meet was going to be on a Sunday, I would say that you might stay up late for the KB chat.
But it is Saturday that you are holding the meet.

Hey that is an idea - maybe one or more of you, and the other group too, could join the chat for that night and give us a report.


Just sayin.....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought we are meeting on this Saturday the 29.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Anne said:


> I thought we are meeting on this Saturday the 29.


No changes that I am aware of...my previous note may have been misleading. I was just refering to the meet and it's time-relation to our weekly Saturday night KB chat. Just ignore my message totally.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anne said:


> I thought we are meeting on this Saturday the 29.


Yes, it's Saturday 8/29 at 2pm. So far, the plan is to meet at the entrance to the ferry terminal (Staten Island Ferry) and go to closest Starbucks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

I will be there! There is a Starbucks about a mile away at Battery Park. We can order what we want and go sit in the park if we want.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I will be there! There is a Starbucks about a mile away at Battery Park. We can order what we want and go sit in the park if we want.


That sounds nice stting in the park


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> The board must be having issues. I got a notification that F1Wild had posted a reply but obviously that was not true.


No, it was me and just being a wined up idiot. I posted a reply to a post from months ago, not realizing it was so old. I thought I was on the last page of the thread, but was on the first. I deleted my post as soon as I got my head out of my......


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey, all. This is the Starbucks I had in mind:

http://www.starbucks.com/Retail/Find/storedetails.aspx?sid=646&coords=10004|40.69843503801824|-74.0034185|13&fs=1

The directions are fairly simple. If you meet up at the ferry terminal (I believe the N/R goes there, as well as the 1), you want to exit by the main exit, where there's a ton of construction. This will put you on Whitehall Street, at the corner where State and Water Streets meet and go their separate ways. If you're looking up Whitehall, State goes off to the left and Water to the right. You want to take State Street. Follow it around the curve, probably a few hundred yards, and you'll hit Pearl Street. The Starbucks is right there, on the corner of Pearl and State (other side of the street). If there weren't so many buildings around, you could see it from the terminal.

It has a nice seating area in back and, if the weather's nice, they have outdoor seating, plus you're just across the street from Battery Park and all its benches and grass.

Oh, and I checked the hours (you never know downtown), and they're open until 8:30 on Saturday, so you're good to go!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Ignatius, for taking the time to check this out and post the info. This sounds perfect for what we want - close by, and with outdoor options if the weather's nice. 

NYCKindleFan - I suspect you're the one who's most familiar with the layout for the Staten Island Ferry Terminal. Where in the terminal would you suggest we actually meet? (I had suggested the entrance right across from the subway  because I recently met some friends from SI there, but I'm not really familiar with the rest of the Terminal. (I've been on the SI ferry just occasionally, and not recently.) I'm not clear whether the place I'm suggesting is considered the main entrance or not.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Since I travel via the R train every day, I wanted to check the MTA website for you guys, and glad I did. The N train DOES not stop at Whitehall Street except late nights and the R train will not be stopping at Whitehall this weekend. It's running express from Canal to Dekalb Ave if you're coming from Queens. Coming from Brooklyn, it will stop. Also, I checked the 1 line service announcements for this weekend, and it is also not going to South Ferry. There is some kind of shuttle bus service, however.

http://travel.mtanyct.info/newtp/serviceAdvisories/routeStatusResult.aspx?tag=1&date=8/29/2009&time=

http://travel.mtanyct.info/newtp/serviceAdvisories/routeStatusResult.aspx?tag=R&date=8/29/2009&time=


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, Scarlet.  If I didn't know, I'd be in a panic when I'd find out on Saturday.  Was going to take the #1 train, but I will look into an alternative.  I'll find another train and walk from there to the ferry terminal.

Also thanks to Ignatius. Sounds like the same Starbucks mentioned in this thread by NYCkindlefan.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> No, it was me and just being a wined up idiot. I posted a reply to a post from months ago, not realizing it was so old. I thought I was on the last page of the thread, but was on the first. I deleted my post as soon as I got my head out of my......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks, Scarlet. If I didn't know, I'd be in a panic when I'd find out on Saturday. Was going to take the #1 train, but I will look into an alternative. I'll find another train and walk from there to the ferry terminal.
> 
> Also thanks to Ignatius. Sounds like the same Starbucks mentioned in this thread by NYCkindlefan.


No problem. I've watched too many people getting messed up by the changes if they don't know in advance. Since I work on Saturday, I won't be joining, but hope you have a great time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just looked at the MTA Trip Planner, which gives me the A train (from Columbus Circle near where I live) to Bway/Nassau (near J&R Music) as the best route, with a walk of .7 mi. to Pier 1 Staten Island Ferry Terminal.  (never knew it was called Pier 1 -- is this correct?).


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Only time for a quick note now and will check your route later. Hop Stop suggested taking the A to Chambers St, walking the 1/2 block to West Broadway and taking the shuttle bus (for the missing 1 train) down to the Ferry terminal. Total estimated door to door time from Chelsea was 33 minutes. More later.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Since I travel via the R train every day, I wanted to check the MTA website for you guys, and glad I did. The N train DOES not stop at Whitehall Street except late nights and the R train will not be stopping at Whitehall this weekend. It's running express from Canal to Dekalb Ave if you're coming from Queens. Coming from Brooklyn, it will stop. Also, I checked the 1 line service announcements for this weekend, and it is also not going to South Ferry. There is some kind of shuttle bus service, however.
> 
> http://travel.mtanyct.info/newtp/serviceAdvisories/routeStatusResult.aspx?tag=1&date=8/29/2009&time=
> 
> http://travel.mtanyct.info/newtp/serviceAdvisories/routeStatusResult.aspx?tag=R&date=8/29/2009&time=


Coming from Queens the R train will not stop at Whitehall Street? I hope I can figure out how to get there.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just look at the stops for the R. If the R is running express from Canel to Dekalb but is stoping at South Ferry coming from Brooklyn. I can take the R to Dekalb and take the R going toward Queens. It just a couple of stop back to South Ferry.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It looks like the W train stops there. I not sure if stops there on the weekend. I can also take the W train.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Ignatius said:


> Hey, all. This is the Starbucks I had in mind:
> 
> http://www.starbucks.com/Retail/Find/storedetails.aspx?sid=646&coords=10004|40.69843503801824|-74.0034185|13&fs=1
> 
> ...


That's the one I was talking aboout too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

The subway entrance is actually right outside the terminal now. It's brand new. We can meet there or inside the terminal iself. 

As Scarlet mentioned the MTA really likes to screw with the 1 train on the weekends so you guys might want to grab the bus or take an alternate route.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anne said:


> It looks like the W train stops there. I not sure if stops there on the weekend. I can also take the W train.


W trains do not run on weekends, and nothing on the Broadway line is going to Whitehall.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

gdae23 said:


> Only time for a quick note now and will check your route later. Hop Stop suggested taking the A to Chambers St, walking the 1/2 block to West Broadway and taking the shuttle bus (for the missing 1 train) down to the Ferry terminal. Total estimated door to door time from Chelsea was 33 minutes. More later.


Thanks. I'm in the hop stop website now and see this too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Probably a good thing we're meeting at the terminal, because the Starbucks we will go to and the one I'd mentioned are very close to one another and it could cause some confusion. Also we should exchange cell phone numbers. I've already given NYCK (Sue) mine and I have hers. I'll PM Anne and Gdae but I hope that others will join us who haven't answered yet.

In case anyone gets there very late and wants to join us, this is the Starbucks (repeating Ignatius's link):

http://www.starbucks.com/Retail/Find/storedetails.aspx?sid=646&coords=10004

Starbucks
1 Battery Park Plaza
New York, New York 10004
(212) 482-1180 
at State St. near Battery Pl. and Broadway (but *NOT *2 Broadway, which is another Starbucks).


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> W trains do not run on weekends, and nothing on the Broadway line is going to Whitehall.


So I cannot take the R train either way to South Ferry?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

If you guys want to meet somewhere else more convenient that's fine with me! Let's just remember to exchange cell numbers on Friday!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We really want to see you, so the SI Ferry Terminal is probably best idea.  Besides, I hardly ever get downtown and should get around more.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> If you guys want to meet somewhere else more convenient that's fine with me! Let's just remember to exchange cell numbers on Friday!


SI Ferry Terminal works for me. I know how I am going to get there now.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow - this is getting bizarrely complicated! The MTA is definitely not being a team player!

First, a big thank you to Scarlet for bringing up the issue of the transit changes. I do check each weekend, but not until Friday, and then I would have been scrambling to figure out what to do, and to try to reach everyone.

Here's one more possibility that may work - Apparently there are no changes in the 4 and 5 line, and these will stop at the Bowling Green station. I (and Marti too, from what you wrote) can take the A train to the Broadway-Nassau stop, which is in fact the same physical location as the Fulton Street stop on the 4 and 5 lines. You can switch from the A to the 4-5 there without paying again, and then take that to Bowling Green. Anne, would you be able to get the 4 or 5 lines either directly, or by switching at some point from the R or another train? (I'm not 100% sure, but I think it looks like the R is skipping Whitehall St. in both directions all weekend.)

From looking at a street map, it looks like the Bowling Green station is about 2 blocks north of the Starbucks location. It looks like you could walk South along State St to Pearl St to get there. One possibility would be to meet directly at the Starbucks, instaed of the Ferry Terminal. However, it's only a few more blocks to the terminal, so we could also check out the Starbucks location on our way to the terminal and then just backtrack. Either way is OK with me.

I'm also fine with taking the A to Chambers St,  and walking to West Broadway (one block West) at Chambers to get the shuttle bus to the ferry terminal. The only issue there is that I don't know how often those buses run, so that may add some unexpected time to the trip.

If we're meeting at the Ferry Terminal, I'd suggest meeting right inside the entrance to the  Terminal. When I was there recently, there were crowds rushing every which way right in front of the terminal, so ti might be confusing to find each other. 

With all the transit changes, it may be a little hard to coordinate everyone's arrival at the same time, so the cellphone numbers may definitely come in handy! Thanks to Marti for coordinating that end of things.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I've suggest Anne take the 4 train.  If she's near the R line, she can change at Union Square or if she's coming from Queens, she can change at the Lexington N/R.  I get e-mails from the MTA every Thursday, but since they post their changes in advance, I figured that I'd help you guys out even if I can't make it myself (I work Saturdays and I'm up at Columbus Circle).


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, just saw the last few posts I missed. Let's say we'll definitely meet inside the Ferry Terminal around 2.
I think I'll be doing the A train to Chambers St/Shuttle bus combo. If I'm still on the bus at 2 ( or it hasn't come yet!) I'll give Marti a ring on the cell.
Harriet

P.S. I'm up too late again, so will now go to sleep and will check any other messages tomorrow!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Wow - this is getting bizarrely complicated! The MTA is definitely not being a team player!
> 
> First, a big thank you to Scarlet for bringing up the issue of the transit changes. I do check each weekend, but not until Friday, and then I would have been scrambling to figure out what to do, and to try to reach everyone.
> 
> ...


I need to get to bed. I can change to the 4 at Lexington 59th street without any problem. I think we should be at the ferry terminal.


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

If you take the 4/5 train downtown to Bowling Green and exit by the stairs at the very front end of the train, you'll come out right across the street from the Starbucks in question. (The downtown part is important, the front end of the uptown train will kick you out somewhere else.)

If you take the downtown 4/5 and still want to meet at the ferry terminal, exit by those same stairs and just walk straight along the sidewalk, following the curve and not crossing any streets. That will bring you straight to the terminal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm getting tired reading about all of you New Yorkers!  Keep pressing on, it will be soooo worth it (as some of you know already!)

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Ignatius. It sounds like as long as we come out the right exit. It might be easier and closer to meet at the starbucks.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

The ferry terminal sounds easy to find too. Meeting a either place works for me.l


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, considering how close our Starbucks is to the one at 2 Broadway, I think it might be better to meet at the terminal -- just be near the front entrance (just inside?) so that we can find one another.  If anyone is later than, say 2:15, come on to the Battery Plaza Starbucks.  (That could be me.  Think I'll leave here at 1pm and try to be early).


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This is so much fun to read!  However, it does sound like another language to me using English   having never lived anywhere near subways, or that sorta thing, or even a really big City


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> This is so much fun to read! However, it does sound like another language to me using English  having never lived anywhere near subways, or that sorta thing, or even a really big City


I live in NYC but get confused when I'm in another city using their buses or trains. I've done pretty well with the trolleys in Dallas and San Diego though. I think the other systems are easier to understand, but I'm used to the one here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Just a heads up-there is going to be a massive health care reform rally in Times Square on Saturday starting at 1pm so if you will be passing through there be prepared for big crowds!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Another heads up-they are calling for heavy rain Saturday thanks to Tropical Storm Danny!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Another heads up-they are calling for heavy rain Saturday thanks to Tropical Storm Danny!


I heard that too. I hope it will not be that bad around the time we are meeting.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just took a look at the weather for Saturday, and it's showing on and off rain during the afternoon, so hopefully we'll be travelling and meeting during the "off" part. It's probably a good idea for all of us to check this board before leaving the house to see if any one has posted any changes or other relevant info. (I realize some people will need to set out earlier than others.)

I'm still flip flopping about the actual meeting place, and sort of agree with Anne's suggestion to meet at the Starbucks, if that's OK with NYCKindleFan. Since the rest of us are travelling from uptown (and further) this will be closer. I don't think we'll run into the same problem as last time since:
- We have an exact street address
- We have clear detailed directions from Ignatius about how to find it from either direction
- We know ahead of time this time that there are other Starbucks in the area, so if something doesn't look right, we know to investigate further!
- We have each other's cell phone numbers if anything doesn't come off as planned

However, I'm still willing to meet at the Ferry terminal if people  prefer that.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Either is OK for me -- meet at the terminal or at the Starbucks.  Let's resolve it on Friday.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Starbucks works for me. It sounds like its closer to the train station. Also we now have each other cell phone numbers. I have everone cell except for NYC Kindle Fan. I think I have sent everyone mine. If you do not have my cell number please let me know.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> In case anyone gets there very late and wants to join us, this is the Starbucks (repeating Ignatius's link):
> 
> http://www.starbucks.com/Retail/Find/storedetails.aspx?sid=646&coords=10004
> 
> ...


Just re-posting the Starbucks location. Shall we all meet there? Anyone else joining us?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have fun, y'all!!!  Can't wait to hear about it!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Starbucks is fine with me. Everyone sure they want to brave the weather? They just released a weather advisory calling for "flooding rains". Yikes! Keep those Kindles dry!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Starbucks is fine with me. Everyone sure they want to brave the weather? They just released a weather advisory calling for "flooding rains". Yikes! Keep those Kindles dry!


I am going to wait and see how bad it is in the morning. If it is really bad with flooding rains and high winds. I do not think I will come. If it is like today with just a little rain now and then I will come. Lets make sure we post or call each other if we are not going to come. I have to leave here about 12:45 if I am going to make it in time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

OK.  We'll be in touch if the weather is really, really bad.  A little rain is fine with me.  So, we are officially set for the Starbucks as the meeting place at 2pm?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> OK. We'll be in touch if the weather is really, really bad. A little rain is fine with me. So, we are officially set for the Starbucks as the meeting place at 2pm?


I will be at Starbucks at 2pm unless the weather is really really bad. If it is just a little rain I will be there.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just check hop stop again. It shows the 1 stoping at South Ferry.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anne said:


> I just check hop stop again. It shows the 1 stoping at South Ferry.


The MTA website and trip planner are not showing the 1 train as an option, so I'm really not sure what to say. I'm afraid that they may have just pulled the 1 line the entire line and are running the 2 and the 3 local. But that means they veer off before South Ferry.

Honestly, I'm just confused now...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't looked it up, but if the 1 train is only going as far as Chambers St., then there is a shuttle bus to South Ferry.  I'm still planning on taking the A and the 4 or 5 or maybe just walk from the A at Chambers St. down to Battery Park Plaza Starbucks.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I haven't looked it up, but if the 1 train is only going as far as Chambers St., then there is a shuttle bus to South Ferry. I'm still planning on taking the A and the 4 or 5 or maybe just walk from the A at Chambers St. down to Battery Park Plaza Starbucks.


I am still going to take the 4 or 5 train. I think it will take me less time takng the 4 or 5.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The MTA Trip Planner wasn't working, but Hop Stop gave me the #1 train.  Also went to the MTA site for this advisory which, for the #1 train, only has problems with the 181st St. station now.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

MTA advisory link:

http://www.mta.info/alert/alertnyct.htm


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> The MTA Trip Planner wasn't working, but Hop Stop gave me the #1 train. Also went to the MTA site for this advisory which, for the #1 train, only has problems with the 181st St. station now.


Thanks I had check HOP twice and both times it said the #1 is going to south ferry.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just checked the weather - rain much of the day, but no way right now to tell how heavy and at what point it will be heavier. I'm with everyone else - if it's too heavy, we'll need to pick a rain date. If it's a reasonable amount of rain, then no problem.

Just checked the trains - The MTA website is no longer showing that the 1 is rerouted this weekend - it's listed as going completely normally down to South Ferry. However, the R is still being rerouted away from Whitehall Street.

Except for the rain issue, which we'll have to discuss tomorrow morning, how about if we stick to our latest plan, and meet directly at the Starbucks at 2:00? If anyone finds they're running more than 15 minutes late while travelling, then give someone a call to let the others know.

Marti - I bought a Kindle book called Exit Strategy NYC which consists completely of diagrams of the NYC subway system. It shows you what car to sit in so that when you reach your destination, you'll be at the best place to exit or transfer. For the route we're considering, it suggests staying in the rear car of the A train heading downtown. This puts you in the best place to switch to the 4/5 train at the Broadway/Nassau AKA Fulton St station. (One caveat - I don't know how current the diagrams are, and that's the station that's being redesigned along with the rebuilding of the WTC site. So this could be all wrong. But for lack of any other knowledge about it, I'm planning to ride down in the rear car of the A train and test this out! The book has worked well for me with other stations.) By the way, if anyone else needs to know this type of info, let me know and I'll check the book for you.

To end off here, this is a link to an article from today's NY times which happens to show a picture of the subway station right in front of the SI Ferry Terminal. (Scroll down, and looks like you have to log in to see it, if you don't mind doing that.) Just thought you might like to see it!

http://www.times.com/2009/08/28/nyregion/28firefighters.html?ref=todayspaper

Harriet


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Great info, Harriet.  Do you think that the lettering for the SI Ferry Station could be anyi larger? LOL.

Just to reiterate that we will meet at the Battery Park Plaza Starbucks instead of the ferry terminal.

I think that Wunderkind will join us.  Her schedule just changed so that she can come and we exchanged cell phone numbers.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Great. I think she said she had some new items to show us (too lazy right now to find her comments earlier in the thread.) My only new item is the M-edge light, which I think she has also, but I'll bring that along.  Hopefully see you all tomorrow. (And yes, if you make it down to South Ferry, you definitely can't mistake the ferry building!)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm bringing my new KDX and my K1.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Kool!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is the Starbucks at Battery Park Plaza:


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Marti: Thanks for the picture .


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Great info, Harriet. Do you think that the lettering for the SI Ferry Station could be anyi larger? LOL.
> 
> Just to reiterate that we will meet at the Battery Park Plaza Starbucks instead of the ferry terminal.
> 
> I think that Wunderkind will join us. Her schedule just changed so that she can come and we exchanged cell phone numbers.


That would be good it Pauline (Wunderkind) can join us.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am still planning on coming today. It has been raining this moring but not too bad. Right now it is not raining. I hope when its time for me to leave  it will not be raining.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

As Marti noted, I'm planning to attend today and looking forward to the get together. It's not raining too bad here in Midtown East, so hopefully things won't get too bad. I'll bring a few of my covers, but most of the new things I've bought for my K2 have been books! I exchanged cell numbers with Anne and Marti.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm planning to come today as well. Thanks for the picture Marti! 
See you all later.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm bringing my new KDX and my K1.


I am getting ready to leave. Since you are bringing you KDX I think I will leave mine home this time. I just going to bring my K2.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm sorry guys but I am not going to be able to make it. I am not feeling very well. I apologize and promise to see you all next time!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

See you all.  I'm leaving in about 20 minutes to head downtown.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am running a little late and will probably be there at 2:15 rather than 2. (Although I'll try to push for 2.)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm sorry guys but I am not going to be able to make it. I am not feeling very well. I apologize and promise to see you all next time!


I hope you are feeling better. I would love to meet you. I hope you can join us the next time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone heard from NYCKindleFan?  She hasn't been on KB since Sep 2, and she posted here on the 29th that she wasn't feeling well...

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anyone heard from NYCKindleFan? She hasn't been on KB since Sep 2, and she posted here on the 29th that she wasn't feeling well...
> 
> Betsy


I have not heard from her. I am going to send her a message on facebook. I just checked on Face Book. It said she has been in the hospital.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anne said:


> I have not heard from her. I am going to send her a message on facebook. I just checked on Face Book. It said she has been in the hospital.


Hope she's okay. Sending good vibes her way!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, my.  Those of you who are her friends on Facebook, pass on good wishes from us here on KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just went to double check on Sue.  She posted that she had just got back from the hospital. In a earlier post Sue said she was going to the ER because she was in pain. She has  a kidney infection. I am not sure if she just went there to be treated or was in the hospital. I will check again when I get home. I am at work now and I am using my sidekick. When I go home I will check on my computer to make sure I have not missed anything. I left Sue a message earlier that we miss her  here at the kindle boards.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, what's up with us Kindle meet up people and our kidneys??  Best of being out of painful misery to Sue/NYCKindleFan!!!  I really, really understand.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi guys!

Yes I had a kidney infection and had to go to the hospital but I'm doing a lot better now. Sorry I haven't been around. Aside from getting sick I've just been busy, and I thank you all for your concern and friendship! Are we planning a meet up for October?  How have you all been?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So sorry things were not going well.  Glad you're feeling better.  
deb


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks deb! 

Anne I have a bunch of FB messages to respond to-I'll get back to you soon, promise!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Thanks deb!
> 
> Anne I have a bunch of FB messages to respond to-I'll get back to you soon, promise!


I just hope you are feeling better.  Maybe we can all get together in October so I can finally get to meet you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you're feeling better, NYC!  Thanks for letting us know what was going on!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone interested in doing an October get together?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Anyone interested in doing an October get together?


I am interested.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Anyone interested in doing an October get together?


I'll be out of the country.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm open for October.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Anyone interested in doing an October get together?


NYC, you must be feeling better! Glad you're back online!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Anyone still interested in planning another get together?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Anyone still interested in planning another get together?


Was just thinking of this yesterday. If others are reading this, how about early to mid November? Is Saturday afternoon still the best day?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Sounds good to me! Now that football season is here, Saturdays are best I think.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Saturdays in November (not including Thanksgiving) are Nov. 7, 14 and 21.

We aren't locked into Saturdays but so far this has worked for most of us.  Not sure when Scarlet is returning from her trip or if she could make a Saturday.

Anyone else interested besides NYC and me?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Saturdays in November (not including Thanksgiving) are Nov. 7, 14 and 21.
> 
> We aren't locked into Saturdays but so far this has worked for most of us. Not sure when Scarlet is returning from her trip or if she could make a Saturday.
> 
> Anyone else interested besides NYC and me?


I´m back in the country the end of October, so any of the dates for November are good for me. Earlier on Saturday is best for me, since I do have to go to work. As for Sundays, I have a Broadway show the 8th and the 22nd, but the 15th is open.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Scarlett how is your trip going? Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Nov. 7, 14 and 21 are good for me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Scarlet, how early in the day would be good for you so that you have time to get to work?  I'm not an early riser, but noon would be OK for me, even 11 or 11:30am.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

11am or 1130 am would be good for me too on a Saturday.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd be up for another get together. My schedule is a bit up in the air for a change. There will be one Saturday when I can't make it, and right now it looks like that's 11/21, but it may be one of the other dates instead. I hope to know by this coming weekend, and will post again. 

In terms of the time, I'm not a morning person, so I'll just try my best to get there if it's early, but I might not make it. (Just being honest here!) I would opt for no earlier than 11:30, and even later if possible.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm definitely not a morning person and was only suggesting 11-11:30 a possibility, because I don't know what time Scarlet starts work.  I still prefer 2pm. Maybe I should say 1 or 12:30 would be fine.  11 or 11:30 only if we really need to!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm definitely not a morning person and was only suggesting 11-11:30 a possibility, because I don't know what time Scarlet starts work. I still prefer 2pm. Maybe I should say 1 or 12:30 would be fine. 11 or 11:30 only if we really need to!


That sounds good for me,


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm supposed to start work at noon on Saturdays, but can start a little later if needed.  Or if you folks meet in the Columbus Circle area, I can pop over during my lunch break.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I definitely can not make it on 11/21.  I've been so busy juggling plans for that weekend, that I haven't really looked over my schedule for the other 2 dates. (11/7 and 11/14).  I think one or both will probably work for me, but I'll write once more in a day or two, after I have time to figure it out.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here it is November already. Just want to propose to NYC people to meet:

*Saturday, November 14th
place TBD

How does this sound?*

Gdae can't make the 21st and I have a planned lunch on the 21st.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Here it is November already. Just want to propose to NYC people to meet:
> 
> *Saturday, November 14th
> place TBD
> ...


I am not going to be able to make it this time. I hope to come to the next one.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm able to meet on 11/14, but now it sounds like that's not good for Anne. Are other people interested in meeting on 11/14, or would you like to postpone this to a later time?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is not the day that is not good for me. I have some health issues right now.Which are to hard to explain here. I do not want to plan and meet all of you and if I am not up to it that day. I would have  cancel the last minute.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm open to either meeting on the 14th or doing it in December.  If we don't have more interest for the 14th, perhaps we should do it in December.

Susan, Scarlet, Wunderkind and others in NYC area?  What do you think?  If Scarlet wants to do one of these Saturdays, we may need to have it in the Columbus Circle area, which is near me.  We were here the first time.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Columbus Circle is fine with me. I can't do the 21st but should be okay the 14th, or if we hold it in December I should be okay the first 2 Saturdays of that month.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm thinking that December might be our best bet at this point.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm OK with the Columbus Circle area if we do decide to meet on 11/14. It's also OK if you'd rather wait until December.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, we didn't get a whole lot of interest in the 14th, and NYCKindlefan hasn't been on here lately, so why don't we do it in December?  Hope we can do it on one of the first two Saturdays.  Those dates are:

December 5
December 12

I'll send a private note to Sue suggesting these dates.  Your thoughts about our next date?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!! I'm still interested but I can't do 12/12 as I have a family Christmas party that day. 

How is everyone?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

How is December 5 for everyone?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

December is not good for me. Too much going on. I hope to get together with all of you in the New Year.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think I will opt for January as well. On Monday night (actually it was after midnight so on Tuesday) this week, the woman who lives below me had a large fire in her apt. (Left a candle burning and fell asleep.) Everyone and their pets got out of the building safely, with no major injuries. 

Considering the size of the fire, my apt. wasn't too badly affected - I have no fire or water damage, but there was a lot of smoke. The firemen smashed some of my windlows, and knocked a large hole in one wall, so I'm guessing they got to me just in time. No possessions ruined (my Kindle is fine and with me today at work), but my landlord has given me an estimate of 2 weeks for all repairs to be done. 
The windows were boarded up the night of the fire, and a man came the next day to measure for new windows, which will take about a week. Cleaners came yesterday and removed most of the smoke smell, although there's still some there, but tolerable. However, between the smashed windows and the wall hole, I can't really stay there until the repairs are done. 

I'm staying until the weekend with a relative in Queens, but that's a long commute, so I'm looking for a hotel in Manhattan to stay after this weekend. (I have renter's insurance and called them and they will cover at least some of the hotel stay.) Anyway, as you may guess, things are rather disrupted. I'm thankful nothing worse happened, but it's hard to make specific plans right now until I'm back in my apt. Hope you are all well, and wish you happy holidays.
Harriet


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Harriet, I'm so sorry to hear about this.  I'm very glad you are okay.
Hopefully things will be fixed quickly and your life will be back to some
order.  
deb


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

People around y'all are going to be freaked out.  So many people with little computers dressed up in different "clothes".  

Its almost like a car meet.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that January would be best too.  We'll propose some dates around end of December.  I'm much more free than usual this December than usual, but it is usually a busy time for most.  

Harriet, really sorry about the fire in your building and the aftermath.  Take care of yourself and check in with us here at kindleboards now and then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Harriet I am glad you are okay! That stupid neighbor of yours is very lucky she didn't kill herself or anyone else. I hope you will be able to settle into a normal routine again soon!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

January is fine with me. My birthday is on the 4th (I turn 40-ack!) so I may be busy around then but otherwise right now my schedule is clear!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Harriet I am glad you are okay. They must have been so scary.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> January is fine with me. My birthday is on the 4th (I turn 40-ack!) so I may be busy around then but otherwise right now my schedule is clear!


My Birthday is Jan 3  January works better for me too.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you, everyone, for your kind thoughts and comments regarding my apt. disruption. At this point, it's more a nuisance than anything else, so I'm just trying to project my thoughts a few weeks ahead of now when, hopefully, everything will be back to normal. That's not really a long time in the overall scheme of things. Anyway, I would expect that January will be fine for a meet-up.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your kind thoughts and comments regarding my apt. disruption. At this point, it's more a nuisance than anything else, so I'm just trying to project my thoughts a few weeks ahead of now when, hopefully, everything will be back to normal. That's not really a long time in the overall scheme of things. Anyway, I would expect that January will be fine for a meet-up.


I hope you will be able to be back in your apartment soon. Are you staying in a hotel now? I hope to see you in January.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Harriet -- I'm so sorry to hear about your apartment but I'm glad to hear that things are likely to be back to normal in the near future.  January works fine for me for the next meetup.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just a quick update - Yes, I'm in a hotel in the outskirts of my neighborhood, so I'm fairly close to my apt. and can check in. The hotel is very nice with good transportation and conveniences nearby. So far my home insurance company is paying for the hotel - not sure if they'll pay the whole cost or not. Tomorrow they're supposed to install the new windows, and then I'll just take it from there.Thanks once again for everyone's kind thoughts.

I am SO happy to have my Kindle under these circumstances! I don't even know where the paperback book is that I was reading when this all happened. However, that book was my experiment, and I had gotten the Kindle version too even though I had the physical book, just out of curiosity to compare them. So I've been able to continue reading it right along, as well as, of course, having the rest of my bookshelf with me. Since I also have a Kindle NY Times subscription, I don't even have to be concerned with finding a newstand in the hotel area. I'm pretty much all set with reading material. 

Although I have my iPod with me, and there's a large screen TV in the room, I find I'm more in the mood to read than anything else right now. So, to the list of uses for the Kindle, add "Mainstay for your emergency kit."!

See you all in January, then.
Harriet


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Harriet -- glad to hear your semi-settled and close to your neighborhood. It sounds like your Kindle is helping during the transition -- of course we wouldn't expect anything less of our trusty Kindles!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good to hear from you, Harriet.  I hope that all this disruption ends for you soon.  Best wishes and good reading!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy New Year guys! Anyone interested in planning a meet up?


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

How are you, NYCKF?  Hope you're feeling better after the unintentional mix-up.

Question:  If your Kindle has wifi and someone else's at the meet did as well, couldn't you have written each another notes even if you didn't exchange phone numbers?  As long as someone in your party was looking for that email, couldn't you have met?  It might be something nice to try on a Kindle board:  Kindle Social Sync.

And now for the formal introduction:

I'm a published writer and net-cafe habitue who has lately grown enamored of eInk screens and Oberon covers.  If you meet again in NYC, I might like to come.  

Next time, I hope you'll meet in some one-of-a-kind spot with cafe au lait and Wifi.  First, you'd be able to find one another without issue; second, you'd have supported an indie place that needs your business desperately.  If you choose the Lower East Side, the Upper East Side or SoHo, I can recommend a few; nearer Columbus Circle, Yelp is our friend.

Nice to meet you all, if only while talking about your meeting one another.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

At that time -- more than a year ago (and still to this day) -- I don't use the browser much in my kindle.  Would have been much easier to have exchanged phone numbers in advance, which we did before the next one.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Pity '"the next one" wasn't mentioned here!  I live in New York as well; if you have another, please keep me in mind.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The next one after the first one was a year ago!  We've had only two.  We started to plan another one several months ago, but it fizzled.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> The next one after the first one was a year ago!


With all due respect, how would I know that? I haven't seen any further notices on these boards and the original topic is stickied.



> We've had only two. We started to plan another one several months ago, but it fizzled.


Pity, that.

I'm starting to think that people who read/write similar books that are specifically published on the Kindle might be a better match than people who simply use the same eReader. Somewhere between endlessly self-promoting writers and overly reverent readers, there has to be a comfortable mix. Such a mix would seem a natural one on the Kindle boards, given the amount of DIY publishing, and people's desire for mutual support. Perhaps there are deeper common interests to be found -- ones that might result in more enduring social bonds, and more frequent meetings in NYC.

At the very least, there should be a meeting of Kindle self-publishers (though I personally won't be attending that one yet).

Someone might say it's all been tried already, but a thousand people can try the same thing before timing allows it to work.

I think it's a good idea and I'm going to give it some thought.

I hope you still play the flute, mlewis. It's a gorgeous instrument and I love writing parts for it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> With all due respect, how would I know that? I haven't seen any further notices on these boards and the original topic is stickied.


Reading through the entire thread and taking note of the dates on the posts probably would have helped.  It would be nice to have another gathering but everyone seems to have lost interest or has gotten busy with other things.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Reading through the entire thread and taking note of the dates on the posts probably would have helped.


Somehow, I knew someone was going to say that.

No one is going to read that many pages about a meeting that has already transpired unless it's Benjamin Robert Haydon's account of his dinner with Keats, Lamb, Wordsworth and a rather clueless stamp comptroller.

People need encouragement, which is partly why hobbyists' meetings occur. Even if the previous people are busy with other things, it's still likely that others in NYC who frequent these boards might not be.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

No offense, but had you looked at the date of the very first post in this thread you'd have seen how long ago the meet up your first post was about was. 

I'd love another meet up to happen but everytime we start planning one it just falls apart. I guess Kindle lovers are busy people!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> No offense, but had you looked at the date of the very first post in this thread you'd have seen how long ago the meet up your first post was about was.
> 
> I'd love another meet up to happen but everytime we start planning one it just falls apart. I guess Kindle lovers are busy people!


I would love if we could all meet again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think you NYC folks need to come down to DC/MD/VA. We manage to get together every few months.  

But if you DO have another meet up, maybe I can make a day or weekend trip up there. I've never been and I'm dying to go. I'll bring the oldest BRAT.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think you NYC folks need to come down to DC/MD/VA. We manage to get together every few months.
> 
> But if you DO have another meet up, maybe I can make a day or weekend trip up there. I've never been and I'm dying to go. I'll bring the oldest BRAT.


I would love to finally meet both of you. Weekends are the best for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> I would love to finally meet both of you. Weekends are the best for me.


If I come up it will have to be a weekend too. Let me see what I can figure out, maybe we can get something planned for September or October.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay folks, I'm gonna start a new thread for a September/October meet-up


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Okay folks, I'm gonna start a new thread for a September/October meet-up


Great!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Okay folks, I'm gonna start a new thread for a September/October meet-up


Great I am doing the Happy Dance


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32519.0.html#lastPost

Here's a link to the NEW thread set up to arrange the next NYC meet-up for Fall 2010.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> No offense, but had you looked at the date of the very first post in this thread you'd have seen how long ago the meet up your first post was about was.


No offense, but since your point is 1. obvious beyond belief, 2. redundant, since it's been made twice and 3. as uncivil as a spelling flame at this point, given it's been made twice and is obvious to the meanest intelligence, you should probably realize I and my cat gleaned it long ago.

Besides which, you and mlewis have been discouraging and literal-minded from the moment I reopened your thread despite the fact that renewed interest caused by opening it looks to be promoting the meeting you wanted.

I'm glad the two of you will be meeting your friends. Now unless you have something further to say to me personally, preferably by PM, I'll leave you to it and stay as far away as possible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow. Rude much?  

You're new and the first thing you do is jump in and start rudely lecturing and talking down to people who were not in the least rude to you? Great way to make friends.  

You and your nasty. condescending attitude will not be missed.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Whoa! Time out everyone! One of the nicest things about Kindle Boards, in my opinion, is that we generally avoid the flaming and other uncivil things that happen on many other discussion boards. 

I thought the first message from Lsyis_and_ Isis was fine and just a friendly introduction. And as he said, it did help get the planning for the next meet-up off the ground. When threads get long, it's sometimes hard to read the whole thing before you comment, so I can understand that too. 

The first replies were fine too, just clarifying the dates and such, so I'm not sure how this turned so unfriendly so quickly. I hope anyone who got put off by this can set it aside and come to the next meet-up and just have a good time. What we all have in common is a love of reading and a love of the Kindle (& of course all those accessories). We had a nice time at the first two meet-ups looking at the different Kindles and accessories that everyone had, exchanging Kindle tips, talking about books and authors,and getting to know each other a bit. I'm looking forward to doing more of the same at the next meeting, and hope everyone will come join us. 

Harriet


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> No offense, but since your point is 1. obvious beyond belief, 2. redundant, since it's been made twice and 3. as uncivil as a spelling flame at this point, given it's been made twice and is obvious to the meanest intelligence, you should probably realize I and my cat gleaned it long ago.
> 
> Besides which, you and mlewis have been discouraging and literal-minded from the moment I reopened your thread despite the fact that renewed interest caused by opening it looks to be promoting the meeting you wanted.
> 
> I'm glad the two of you will be meeting your friends. Now unless you have something further to say to me personally, preferably by PM, I'll leave you to it and stay as far away as possible.


That is uncalled for. I reread my earlier post and saw nothing offensive about it. I wrote with no bad intentions:

"At that time -- more than a year ago (and still to this day) -- I don't use the browser much in my kindle. Would have been much easier to have exchanged phone numbers in advance, which we did before the next one."

*I am sorry that you are so easily offended.*


----------

